# Tuning a blower



## GeorgiaVol (Feb 25, 2019)

I've tuned many chainsaws but no blowers. I know it is a little different. What am I listening for while tuning? 
Thanks!


----------



## s sidewall (Feb 25, 2019)

Max rpms

Steve


----------



## s sidewall (Feb 25, 2019)

Oh, make sure all pipes are connected also so it will have the correct load on the motor.

Steve


----------



## s sidewall (Feb 25, 2019)

Forgot to tell ya, when you hit max rpm, turn in hi speed just a bit before it starts getting rich, that way you know it's not lean.

Steve


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Feb 26, 2019)

Awesome.
I will give it a try tonight now that my cracked fuel tank is repaired


----------



## ironman_gq (Feb 26, 2019)

I'd aim for manufacturers spec'd rpm's. Start rich and lean it out till you get where it's supposed to be, going for max rpm's might be too lean.


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Feb 26, 2019)

Unfortunately I don't have a tach. I'll probably end up a little on the rich side. A little bit safer than sorry. Not that I have anything in this blower, but why waste it?
Thanks for the replies!


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Feb 26, 2019)

Where do you set the idle?


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 26, 2019)

GeorgiaVol said:


> Awesome.
> I will give it a try tonight now that my cracked fuel tank is repaired


How did you fix a cracked fuel tank?


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Feb 26, 2019)

I used a soldering iron to melt the plastic then put some epoxy on top of it.


----------



## lone wolf (Feb 26, 2019)

GeorgiaVol said:


> I used a soldering iron to melt the plastic then put some epoxy on top of it.


Pics? And no pin hole leaks? What kind of Epoxy? JB?


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Feb 26, 2019)

i haven't tried it yet, but it wasn't that hard. I can't remember what kind of epoxy. It wasn't JB though. Just some kind of universal epoxy. I only put it on it for extra strength. crack was on top of the tank.


----------



## s sidewall (Mar 1, 2019)

What brand and model?

Steve


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Mar 1, 2019)

This one is just a cheap Ryobi. I gotta start somewhere. lol
I have an Echo and Stihl I might repair if this one goes well.


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 1, 2019)

GeorgiaVol said:


> This one is just a cheap Ryobi. I gotta start somewhere. lol
> I have an Echo and Stihl I might repair if this one goes well.


I wondering if any of the small handheld blowers are any good? i always seem to have trouble with the carbs!


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Mar 1, 2019)

I put fuel through the carb and this one fired right up, so I thought it would be an easy fix. I didn't know about the cracked tank. I also had to rig the choke/air filter housing because it was missing. I just stole one of of a different model blower that fit close enough. I just need a simple blower, but am too cheap to buy a new one. Not when I can fix one for next to nothing.


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 1, 2019)

GeorgiaVol said:


> I put fuel through the carb and this one fired right up, so I thought it would be an easy fix. I didn't know about the cracked tank. I also had to rig the choke/air filter housing because it was missing. I just stole one of of a different model blower that fit close enough. I just need a simple blower, but am too cheap to buy a new one. Not when I can fix one for next to nothing.


See now?


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Mar 1, 2019)

No. Unfortunately my honey-do list has kept me out of my workshop all week. Hopefully Saturday I can try it out.


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 1, 2019)

GeorgiaVol said:


> No. Unfortunately my honey-do list has kept me out of my workshop all week. Hopefully Saturday I can try it out.


Love my shop!


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Mar 1, 2019)

I love mine too. It is where I can "get away" and plus I understand things in there.


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Mar 1, 2019)

s sidewall said:


> What brand and model?
> 
> Steve



It is a Ryobi RY09050


----------



## s sidewall (Mar 1, 2019)

I pulled a picture up on it. We had one like it that was a year old at the dealership. It was brought to me to get it running. Found it had no compression, pulled muffler. Told them, ain't that pitiful, someone straight gassed it. So I pitched it into the dumpster, looked almost new too.

Steve


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Mar 1, 2019)

homeowners. What can you do with'em. Am I right?


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 1, 2019)

s sidewall said:


> I pulled a picture up on it. We had one like it that was a year old at the dealership. It was brought to me to get it running. Found it had no compression, pulled muffler. Told them, ain't that pitiful, someone straight gassed it. So I pitched it into the dumpster, looked almost new too.
> 
> Steve


Was it a Stihl?


----------



## s sidewall (Mar 1, 2019)

A Ryobi 

Steve


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 1, 2019)

s sidewall said:


> A Ryobi
> 
> Steve


I need a carb for a Stihl BG 85


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Mar 1, 2019)

Bg 75 work?


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 1, 2019)

GeorgiaVol said:


> Bg 75 work?


IDK maybe?


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 1, 2019)

lone wolf said:


> IDK maybe?


I suppose I should get some pics of it?


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Mar 1, 2019)

Yeah. Looks like they may be different.
This one would need a kit of course.
Just sayin


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 1, 2019)

GeorgiaVol said:


> Yeah. Looks like they may be different.
> This one would need a kit of course.
> Just sayin


I dont think it will work either.


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Mar 2, 2019)

$8 you can get one from HLSupply.
Deal of the day


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 2, 2019)

GeorgiaVol said:


> $8 you can get one from HLSupply.
> Deal of the day


OEM or china crap? might be worth a try.


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Mar 2, 2019)

China of course. But worth a shot


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 2, 2019)

GeorgiaVol said:


> China of course. But worth a shot


I will try it thanks for looking brother.


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Mar 2, 2019)

No problem


----------



## hedge hog (Mar 2, 2019)

lone wolf said:


> I need a carb for a Stihl BG 85



Mine was 30$ from Stihl 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 2, 2019)

hedge hog said:


> Mine was 30$ from Stihl
> Even better I will look into that.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sagetown (Mar 2, 2019)

GeorgiaVol said:


> This one is just a cheap Ryobi. I gotta start somewhere. lol
> I have an Echo and Stihl I might repair if this one goes well.


I picked up a Hitachi hand held blower at Home Depot for $137 back in 2014. Mainly for cleaning off my 15' brush-hog, but have used it some to remove trash from church parking lot. A lil bit laborsome but it does the job. Like a Timex it keeps on workin'.


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Mar 4, 2019)

Got running. Probably on the rich side, but it blows leaves. Tank repair is holding up so far.
Pics of the repair and the "custom" air filter housing.


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 4, 2019)

GeorgiaVol said:


> View attachment 720166
> View attachment 720168
> Got running. Probably on the rich side, but it blows leaves. Tank repair is holding up so far.
> Pics of the repair and the "custom" air filter housing.


I wonder how long it will hold the gas and not leak?


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Mar 4, 2019)

I don't know. I melted the plastic back together then covered that with a good coat of epoxy. It isn't pressurized or a high stress area.


----------

